# Palm Treo Pro software



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys, I am not sure if this is the place to ask, but does anyone know of a software I can use on my smart phone that I can draw on the screen of the Palm Treo and it will save into a file?

I have not seen one yet.

Open source or freeware would be better.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What OS does the Treo Pro use. My wifes old Palm TX has this capability.
I don't have one on my Centro but I know where to get one, but I think your Treo Pro runs Windows Mobile, so I don't know where to get apps for that.

I would start by looking here.
http://www.palminfocenter.com/treo-pro-software/

Or asking on the Palm Specific websites like TreoNauts and TreoCentral. Those guys have always helped me in the past.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I guess I could google search for you.
http://www.pdacraft.com/paint.php


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I will have to google search more. Thank you.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What's wrong with PDAcraft?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Some other options.
http://www.mentalmotions.com/showpage.php?page=pencilbox
http://code.google.com/p/pocketpicture/
http://www.freewarepocketpc.net/ppc-download-amusart.html


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was hoping to use PDAcrafe.
The file had errors.
Not a valid archive.

The file had errors.
End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not a Zip file, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part Zip file.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the look of Pencil PC but it is not compatible of my phone. I will look at the others.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

madox2009 said:


> I was hoping to use PDAcrafe.
> The file had errors.
> Not a valid archive.
> The file had errors.
> End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not a Zip file, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part Zip file.


Try downloading it again. The download probably got corrupted. There seems to be issues trying to download the zip file from their website. The cab downloads just fine. Try finding another place to download it from. I found it for download on a couple of different sites yesterday I just figured I would give you the direct link to the developer.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

ok, i will try later and let you know. i am off to work again.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

madox2009 said:


> I like the look of Pencil PC but it is not compatible of my phone. I will look at the others.


How can it not be compatible.
It works on Windows Mobile Pocket PC 5 , 6 , 6.1.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

This was the free version. I will try and download it late. Thank you.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well looks like they removed the link for PDAcraft.

*Forbidden*

You don't have permission to access /files/paint1_1.zip on this server.
Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_That just means there server is having problems.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

The server came back on-line. I was able to download the cab file for PDAcraft and it works great. This is what I was looking for, great program.

BTW. Opera Mobile 9.5 is so much better the IE Mobile.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I tried using Opera on my Centro and it locked up the phone way too much.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I love the option of double tap on the screen is it will zoom in on the section you have selected. I used to hate to use the MS IE browser and it was hard to read or see the screen, but I can now not fight with the browser. 

That paint software works great and is easy to use. I would like to Thank you for your help.


----------

